# P&S How much battery life do you get when shooting 1080p?



## damian5000 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have recently received the sx270hs. My sole purpose for the camera is shooting video. It was 2nd hand and in great shape. I got 17min 1080p30 and 13min 1080p 60 with a lot of zooming. Battery warning came on about 1 minute before it would shut itself off. Turning it back on would show a full battery, but any attempt to shoot more video would shut it down.

The seller has graciously offered to accept it back, but I am wondering what people's opinions are on my shooting times. Is this within spec? Is this normal for a P&S?


----------



## damian5000 (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow. Anyone? Can tell me realistically what one should expect from a P&S shooting 1080p?


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2014)

It's may not be a battery issue.
What size memory card you are using?

See page 32 of the Getting Started Guide - http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/9/0300007149/01/pssx260hs-sx240hs-gs-c-en.pdf

It says recording stops automatically when the file size of an individual clip reaches 4GB, or when the total recording time reaches approximately 29 minutes and 59 seconds using 1080p.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 6, 2014)

damian5000 said:


> I have recently received the sx270hs. My sole purpose for the camera is shooting video. It was 2nd hand and in great shape. I got 17min 1080p30 and 13min 1080p 60 with a lot of zooming. Battery warning came on about 1 minute before it would shut itself off. Turning it back on would show a full battery, but any attempt to shoot more video would shut it down.
> 
> The seller has graciously offered to accept it back, but I am wondering what people's opinions are on my shooting times. Is this within spec? Is this normal for a P&S?



A friend of mine bought I want to say a Canon SX120, a few years back, and the battery life when recording video was horribly short. The sale associate had told him it would be like 10 minutes per set...and he thought that was all "hot air" and "sales talk"...buuut unfortunately, it was true. That thing just chewed through battery power when shooting video. The video looked really nice, but, man, it was just a total battery hog. Maybe you could search Google and see if the camera typically has short battery life?

Hooo boy.... Canon Powershot SX270 HS Review - Comments | PhotographyBLOG

I would definitely RETURN this camera....this thing has tons of issues!


----------



## bif (Jul 8, 2014)

KmH said:


> It's may not be a battery issue.
> What size memory card you are using?
> 
> See page 32 of the Getting Started Guide -
> ...



He's getting a battery warning.  It's a battery issue.


----------



## bif (Jul 8, 2014)

Video recording does "eat up" battery power faster than shooting stills.  Battery life can depend a lot on the physical size of the battery and how the camera is used, and point 'n shoot cams tend to have pretty small batteries.  

My Canon 7D had a fair size battery but keeping it constantly on and then shooting frequent video clips would run it down in a couple of hours.  But before I got a spare battery, I learned to power down when setting up and rehearsing for the next take.  I managed to stretch a battery for most of a day that way.

My current Panasonic GH3 and GH4 both use the same battery and guys who work all day are reporting they get by on two batteries, one if they stop a lot while setting up the next scene.


----------

